# Happy Australia Day!



## Meg (Jan 25, 2008)

G'day cobbers!

Wishing all my Aussie mates out there a bonza day of snag-eating, cricket-playing, and general merriment-making in celebration of our great nation.  Or, if you're not a big Australia day celebrator, have a nice day off on Monday


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Australia Day!!

What's a snag?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't know Australia even had a day. I thought they just had beer, crocs, and barbies.


----------



## gooblax (Jan 25, 2008)

Janet said:
			
		

> What's a snag?


 A sausage. 
A snag is also a dead tree, apparently, but we tend not to eat those quite as often.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snag_%28disambiguation%29

Happy Australia Day!


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 26, 2008)

what's a cobber? 

happy australia day to all you aussies


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy day to you,, I like oz because it has some beautiful birds!! oh and of course the lovely Rolf harris LOL!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 26, 2008)

Into The Light said:


> happy australia day to all you aussies



Or, in Australian, "In your face, Kiwis!"


----------



## Meg (Jan 26, 2008)

Into the light - A cobber is like a friend or mate 

I love Australia day, and this year was particularly fun.  I'm covered in sand, a bit sunburned, I very narrowly avoided treading all over a bunch of jellyfish in bare feet, and I took skin off a toe while playing cricket, but it was worth it.


----------



## Retired (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Australia Day, y'all!


----------



## Halo (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time Meglet...Happy Aussie Day 

(now if you could send some of that great weather our way...it would be awesome :lol: )


----------



## Garrett (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Australia day!!! Hope you have a wonderful one!


----------

